# another guy asking advice about women's bikes



## josephr (Jun 17, 2010)

Yep...another guy asking about women's bikes...

Both riders are about 5'5" and have 29in inseams...

I've got a bike to donate parts, but might look at buying a complete bike if that's what works...budget/cost is a concern, but I'm way before that...my daughter has been mountain biking some and now seems open to road biking and my wife hasn't really enjoyed mtn biking on the hardtail she has and is adverse to the idea of spending money on a full-suspension. So, the idea here is a road bike with minimal adjustment that both could ride since they're similar in size.

We're in Birmingham, AL and while cycling is gaining ground, we're still not a cycling city or large enough to where the retailers will carry full lines of women's rides...they'll have a few, but finding a deal on a used bike will take some work. Still, there's plenty of choices if I take my time and be diligent....

before starting though...questions:
1) Is a WSD style frame over a unisex/smaller men's frame a smart idea?
2)The bike calculators are saying 50cm is where to start....if we go used, should this be what I look for when looking for potentials?
3) Any other suggestions?

Thanks so much for the help!!!
Joe

P.S. FWIW- I did browse this forum and read some older posts from guys asking about gals' bikes, but didn't really seem to answer my question(s). I'm just trying to make the best situation possible cause they're looking to me to do the research.


----------



## kris7047th (May 18, 2013)

That sounds like my measurements. Both of my bikes are WSD. I am right at the cusp between small and medium. I have long legs (most womens pants are too short for me) I also had knee surgeries long ago and I have to have the saddle up a tad higher than what others probably would to extend the knee for my comfort. 

My road bike is a 48 cm Specialized Dolce Sport compact. You should probably start there, not at 50cm


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

Keep in mind that a 50 men's or unisex is much larger than a 50 women's.

Also, if they have shorter arms, a women's bike with a high head-tube might be preferable. If longer arms, then a unisex may be better. 

You are also lumping every bike brand and design together. I can fit both men's and women's, depending on the brand and geometry. 

They need to go on some test rides, or you are going to end up with an ill-fitting bike that no one rides.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

If these women are long-legged/short torso'd then you should concentrate on looking at WSD designs. I'm 5'4" and I ride 48cm and 49 cm bikes.


----------

